# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Arbre n-aire implment par un gestionnaire de mmoire [Sources]

## fifi40

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  tlcharger : Arbre n-aire implment par un gestionnaire de mmoire

Un programme sur une structure de donnes : les arbres n-aires.

 ::arrow::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## BigBisous1013

Aucun commentaire? Ni de fichier d' explications.
Je ne vais pas passer du temps  lire ce code.

Il existe CTRL+J ( dans l' EDI ) permettant dinsrer des templates.

Moi je cre toujours un "com" comme commentaire 
//**************************************
//  Et l je commente ( mme le bouton quitter )
//**************************************

Merci et bon courage

----------

